# Are new cars &ull5hit.?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They are basically computers...with engines attached and made to be impossible to work on. I am thinking about becoming a lease type engagement to be honest.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the new cars are BS -- my last two cars have been the two best and most reliable I have ever owned.

The guy in the video discusses adaptive learning, and problem when it learns for one person and then a different person gets in the car. That can be solved too --- for example, my car identifies each key fob. If the person with key fob #1 has it set for firm shifts, and the person with key fob #2 has it set for soft shifts, the car will change how it shifts depending on who the driver is.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> adaptive learning


It's real, but not anything a human can't overcome. For instance, my wife's wiper is operated on the right side of the column. My Ram is on the left. Her headlights are on the left and mine are on the dash. Luckily the steering wheel is dead ahead 

New vehicles' pricing is what is BS. Just curiously looking at trucks to replace my Ram.....OK, $55,000 with the same options, 4WD, Cummins, 3500, flatbed. Un-be-liev-able.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Like most current consumer technology, it works fine until it doesn't, and half of it is unnecessary to the average consumer. It's one thing when a $100 cel phone poops out, quite another when is a five-figure vehicle. So many mechanics (sorry, technicians) are no longer diagnosticians, they're screen readers.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Scotty Kilmer made his mark on YouTube denigrating everything from the video's I have watched. Like a lot of his ilk. I am sure they serve their purpose, but it isn't for me. I like a more balanced approach. Gotta be the Minnesota boy in me. 

Like everything, you can get bad ones. And those are the ones you hear about. We had a lease on 2015 Subara Legacy Premium. It was a great car to drive, fun to handle in the mountains and good in snow. But we made a mistake on the lease, we had too few miles included. 

When the lease was up, we wanted a taller vehicle so we looked at SUV's and decided on a 2018 Jeep Cherokee. Partially due to the deal we got, both on the trade in, and on the purchase price and on the features. It had everything I wanted. And stuff I didn't know I wanted. 

Most of those are electronics, advanced cruise control (it keeps pace of the cards in front of you), automatic headlight control (auto dimming, auto on, turns on when wipers go on) and a host of others. 

We first drove the Jeep with 8 miles on it. It now has close to 40K miles. And we have had it 21 months. The only major thing we have done with it is to buy a new set of tires and a set of Blizzak winter tires and rims from Tire Rack. 

We also bought a life time extended warranty with it. We plan to keep the Jeep for a long, long time. And we do all things we need to to keep it in warranty. And we keep it clean and waxed on the outside. I am kind of particular about that. 

Our other vehicle is 2011 Ford F-150. We bought it used, with 150K miles for less than 10K. It is a basic XL super cab with a few extra's. And other than oil changes and tires, I have upgraded the front brakes with new calipers, drilled/slotted rotors and new brake cables. And of course new brake pads. We bought it 2 1/2 years ago and it now has 220K miles on it. The only way we would get rid of it is to get a 3/4 ton to tow a camper. 

My point is, buy what makes sense for what you want to do. If a lease makes sense, go that route but make sure you have the miles you need built in. If you don't like buying new, then don't, go with used, but have it checked out. 

If you want to buy new, make sure you plan to keep it a long while. Unless of course you like to waste money when you trade it in every year or so. 

And, when look for reviews, take the reviewer into consideration. And the source. And buy what you want. Even though someone says that buying new cards is BS.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

What about limp mode.?

Brand new cars with less then 1500 miles going into limp

Soon as the warranty is up, goes into limp mode.

Where sensors replace cables.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

They are becoming so expensive the average wage owner, cannot afford to make the high monthly payment plus insurance. So IMO, they are pushing people to do leasing. If I had to have a new vehicle, I would just lease one and replace it with a new one, before it reached the mileage/penalty/time of lease limit.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> They are becoming so expensive the average wage owner, cannot afford to make the high monthly payment plus insurance. So IMO, they are pushing people to do leasing. If I had to have a new vehicle, I would just lease one and replace it with a new one, before it reached the mileage/penalty/time of lease limit.


Is it really cheaper.?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think he said it was cheaper.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

To some extent extent I have to agree with the poster of this thread. With all the modern technology, you can't work on today's cars. And I question whether all this high tech stuff is needed. And how much does it cost to repair all this stuff? I recently rented an economy Hyundai. It had this thing called 'corrective steering.' If the sensors suspect driver is drifting outside the lane, the steering wheel makes slight corrections automatically. Don't need it.

But on the other hand, the cost savings benefits of electric cars surpasses the benefits of an internal combustion car in my opinion.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

don't know for new cars but my 07 civic has been a lot better than the 1980s and 1990s cars i had. Have over 300k kms on it and no electronic trouble (still all originals sensors) only parts changed were brakes, battery, clutch, front bearings, link kits and will need a new muffler soon. This is the car that costed me the less money per year for the 10 years i had it


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

chandler48 said:


> It's real, but not anything a human can't overcome. For instance, my wife's wiper is operated on the right side of the column. My Ram is on the left. Her headlights are on the left and mine are on the dash. Luckily the steering wheel is dead ahead
> 
> New vehicles' pricing is what is BS. Just curiously looking at trucks to replace my Ram.....OK, $55,000 with the same options, 4WD, Cummins, 3500, flatbed. Un-be-liev-able.



But ask the govy....We don't have inflation....:sad:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Are new cars &ull5hit.?


Ayuh,..... That's why I like my pickup, that's old enough to drink,......


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I just got a new F150 and must say that the technology is amazing in new vehicles. Collision avoidance, lane keep, cameras out the wazoo and best of all, the truck will not let you send a text via a key pad when the vehicle is moving. I don't text and drive, but I pay attention to the vehicles around me at rush hour just to see how many have their heads buried in their phones. My observation is right around 75%. Cannot wait for them to upgrade their vehicles.
I


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> I just got a new F150 and must say that the technology is amazing in new vehicles. Collision avoidance, lane keep, cameras out the wazoo and best of all, the truck will not let you send a text via a key pad when the vehicle is moving. I don't text and drive, but I pay attention to the vehicles around me at rush hour just to see how many have their heads buried in their phones. My observation is right around 75%. Cannot wait for them to upgrade their vehicles.
> I


Wait til a few of those sensors start acting up.

We got a 2018 coachman used, we paid 80,000 for it with only 1300 miles. That was last month
We have driven twice that amounts to about 1-1/2 hours.
It's been in the shop now for almost three weeks.

New throttle pedal
Wire overlay
new computer

Still went into limp mode.

I'm a Chevy man but we decided to with the ford.

Found on road dead.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds like there may be a reason someone dumped it with 1300 miles.

I don't keep my vehicles all that long, so if the truck starts acting up, out it goes.

I am not brand loyal. Last four daily drivers were Suburbans. Given the upcoming model change, I figured I would get a f150. So far so good.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had my Lexus for 9 years. Only repair that I can remember is I broke the door handle lever once. Other than that, only routine maintenance. Can't say that about my old 71 Ford.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone else here have to continuously put air in their tires.?

Never had any problems until I get a vehicle that is monitored by the computer.
Three set of tires later and still have to continuously put air in them.

You may think this is not a problem, but I haven't been able to find any coin operated air machines that can handle the 80 psi..


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Only my bicycle tire takes 80 psi. Cars typically 32 - 35 psi -- Is that your Coachman that takes 80 psi?

Are all your tires leaking or just one or two? I once had aftermarket chrome plated aluminum rims. After a while chrome started flaking off (internal and external), and tires would not seal properly. Other than that, only had a slow leak when I catch a nail or screw. I have been running tire pressure monitors since 1997.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> Only my bicycle tire takes 80 psi. Cars typically 32 - 35 psi -- Is that your Coachman that takes 80 psi?
> 
> Are all your tires leaking or just one or two? I once had aftermarket chrome plated aluminum rims. After a while chrome started flaking off (internal and external), and tires would not seal properly. Other than that, only had a slow leak when I catch a nail or screw. I have been running tire pressure monitors since 1997.


No.

Two heavy duty pickups and my shop on wheels.

It only does it on the 2500 HD, and on all three sets of tires that I had put on. This is the only vehicle I have that is computer monitored. 

The coachman I'm not considering mine just yet.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Slow loss of air pressure, aside from something puncturing the tire, is generally from a bead leak because of a bad wheel or debris between wheel and bead, or a leaking valve stem.

Some fellows are also know to go one size tire too big for the wheels, which can cause issues.

Have your shop check your beads and valve stems. I have never had to use them, but there are "high pressure" valve stems generally used when psi exceeds 65. Do you have the regular or high pressure stems?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> Slow loss of air pressure, aside from something puncturing the tire, is generally from a bead leak because of a bad wheel or debris between wheel and bead, or a leaking valve stem.
> 
> Some fellows are also know to go one size tire too big for the wheels, which can cause issues.
> 
> Have your shop check your beads and valve stems. I have never had to use them, but there are "high pressure" valve stems generally used when psi exceeds 65. Do you have the regular or high pressure stems?


I'm not sure. I had Mr. Tire put them on the last time.

is there a way to tell what is on there.?

I will check into it.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I got a 2018 Toyota Tacoma last fall. I'm looking for long term ownership. I figure my next vehicle will have three wheels and a joystick! That's my hope anyway. It's the regularly aspirated 4 cylinder engine...tried and true. It does have the computer controlled valve timing. Also transmission is controlled by computer. It also has the TSS bs. Not real in love with the technology. I always have the lane sensors off....might be a good thing if I was in danger of falling asleep, but probably shouldn't be driving anyway. Haven't really found the adaptive cruise control that useful. I like the pre collison warning. One of these days I'm going to try it out on a deer! I do love the truck, and if I totalled it tomorrow, I'd get another one. 



I'm thinking there's going to come a time when I'm going to be driving around with a lot of warning lights on, but as long as it keeps going down the road.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

ron45 said:


> I'm not sure. I had Mr. Tire put them on the last time.
> 
> is there a way to tell what is on there.?
> 
> I will check into it.


I do not know if there are markings on them or not. I assume Mr. Tire will look at your tires and stems to try to find the issue.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> I do not know if there are markings on them or not. I assume Mr. Tire will look at your tires and stems to try to find the issue.


I see an extreme amount of people in the last 4 years using the coin operated air pumps.
It's a mixture of all cars and pickups.

I see more cars in one week now driving with half flat tires then I seen in thirty years.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree Ron, lots of under inflated tires on the road. I cannot use those coin operated pumps, they never seem to work right.
I just use the compressor at home. Since we are in the NE, tire pressure has to be adjusted a few times a year for temperature changes, even with the nitrogen filled tires.
I have 16 tires to adjust,(20 if you include the spares) so the compressor pays for itself over the long run


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, nobody wants to talk about the bad things.

So, let's talk about some of the good things.

Flat towing options I think are good.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's look back at tire pressure again.

I checked all four rims and they appear to be good. Now it would be foolish of me to say that means they have no flaws.

Just had 4 new tires put on.
And before we got home the TPMS system said the pressure was low in three tires.

I filled the tires to the 80 psi.

Now, 2 weeks later they are low again by as much as 20 psi.

I have never had tires do this even with rims that appear bent, curb beat, etc..

I checked the brand new stems/valve and they appear not leak at the time.

I check the tires around the rim and they appear not leak.

I'm convinced the problem is the TPMS sensors even though they are new the problems still exist.

I've searched and cannot find any good reason for having TPMS sensors on any vehicle.

I'm going to take them off and tie the wires.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is just too ridiculous and our government should be spanked and have their keys taken away.

Here is just a little of the BS.
But think of this. You don't drive much and you have 3/4's of the tread left on your tires. The sensors now go bad or the batteries are low and it's going to cost about $$$ to have your car pass inspection.

Now what if you want new rims etc..


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ron45 said:


> I filled the tires to the 80 psi.


 Are these car tires? Never heard of such high tire pressures unless you're talking about a truck or something.


Also, does your state require TPMS systems to pass inspection? So far all we have are emissions inspections in my state. 

I'd pull the fuse and be done with it. I think these systems are designed to inform people of low tire pressure when they don't bother checking their tire pressure each month.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I had a wonky TPMS system on my Frontier for years. The light would come on randomly, sometimes steady, sometimes flashing and always at a certain country intersection. Then one day my shop inadvertently broke one of the sensors and replaced it - problem went away. Our 2017 Hyundai doesn't have it and my 2017 Ridgeline does. On the Ridgeline, if you are topping up the tires, it will beep when you hit the right pressure.


Ron, do you have alloy rims? They are cast and some can be or become porous. They are also prone to pitting at the rim which may cause them to leak. A slow leak can sometimes be really hard to detect.


I agree that it is a system for the chronically lazy. Some sensors can be really expensive and I know a lot of people who don't bother with their winter rim. Either ignore the light or solve it by a strategically placed piece of electrical tape.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dave Sal said:


> Are these car tires? Never heard of such high tire pressures unless you're talking about a truck or something.
> 
> 
> Also, does your state require TPMS systems to pass inspection? So far all we have are emissions inspections in my state.
> ...


Pickup tires.

But look at all the cars now-a-days at the air pumps. These pumps are no longer free and these tire sensors/installation can cost up $1,000+.

Even if you go by the estimated life of 7 to ten years, why would a person except this.?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I had a wonky TPMS system on my Frontier for years. The light would come on randomly, sometimes steady, sometimes flashing and always at a certain country intersection. Then one day my shop inadvertently broke one of the sensors and replaced it - problem went away. Our 2017 Hyundai doesn't have it and my 2017 Ridgeline does. On the Ridgeline, if you are topping up the tires, it will beep when you hit the right pressure.
> 
> 
> Ron, do you have alloy rims? They are cast and some can be or become porous. They are also prone to pitting at the rim which may cause them to leak. A slow leak can sometimes be really hard to detect.
> ...



After re mounting my brand named tires a few times the tire store decided it was my rims to fault. Funny, the rims didn't leak before. Now that i don't drive it much I replaced them with junk from China for half the price, no leaks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a slow leak in my two front tires, I went and had them checked and the valve stem needed new O rings. They fixed one but the other one they said it would break if they took it off and...now get this, the new valve stem costs $30 each and this was at walmart. No way I will pay $30 for a blame valve stem.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> After re mounting my brand named tires a few times the tire store decided it was my rims to fault. Funny, the rims didn't leak before. Now that i don't drive it much I replaced them with junk from China for half the price, no leaks.



My 'new' truck came with winter tires on alloy rims. It looks nicer than rusty black rims but after two winters the salt is already taking its toll.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Also, does your state require TPMS systems to pass inspection? So far all we have are emissions inspections in my state.


Some states require a safety inspection every couple of years. Others only require one when you purchase your car. Fortunately, I live in the latter (and 20+ year old cars can be titled as historic, which don't even need a safety inspection at purchase).

Some states/counties require emissions inspections, others don't. Alas, mine does, but it's a minor inconvenience.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Wouldn't use the word completely, although it has its flaws. Getting a lot of use out of our Toyota C-HR and content with the purchase so far. Although I was aware of complaints from the beginning, thanks to online research and more, such as on brakes, powertrain and electrical system (a sample source).


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

My 1994 Chevy Pickup, the Trucklet of Terror, was purchased with these aluminum rims. What a pain in the posterior they were, both to live with and to get rid of. They always leaked; efforts to scrape etc., to stop the leaks failed.

So, I sought to get some factory rims. NONE were stocked, anywhere, by any tire stores. Had to order some, in two batches. But, worth it, nary a problem since.

Yeah, understand the business appeal of aluminum rims. For the seller, not the buyer.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I use to say 'They don't make them like they use to', but I had 14 new company cars from 1988 until 2016. Had GM cars and Ford cars. Had almost no problems.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> I use to say 'They don't make them like they use to', but I had 14 new company cars from 1988 until 2016. Had GM cars and Ford cars. Had almost no problems.


That "company" part really helps!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> That "company" part really helps!



It certainly does! I drove a single-operator 'company' (government) car for the last third of my career. The last was a Ford Winstar and it seemed to be a service pig, but some dealerships get $$ in their eyes when they see a gov't fleet vehicle come in.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, yeah.

Back when I was a taxi driver, the rent for the cab covered everything. Insurance, maintenance, alla dat'. And, if, say, cab 68 went into the shop for work, I'd pay my rent and get cab, say, 70, while someone else did the expletive work of maintaining it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Are new cars &ull5hit.?*

I don't think so Tim.
I've driven lots of cars and pick-um-up trucks in my life, both fords and chevys, and there is only one I can say I never opened the hood in its 70, 000 miles when it was traded for a 2019. Never added air to a tire and never had a flat, tires still looked new and not a clue what was under the hood. That was a 2016 RAV4. All the others either wouldn't crank, wouldn't start, pushed more miles than driven or on the roadside needing a fan belt made of 80lb. trotline cord to get it a few miles to town for a new fan belt and carry a spare generator in the trunk. Believe it or not, those were not the good old days.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

It kinda sucks when a HVAC blower motor that still operates will throw a code. All because it doesn't send a message back to the computer.

This guy calls it the money light.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

WOW!
The Vector W8 Is the Craziest Supercar Ever Made


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> It kinda sucks when a HVAC blower motor that still operates will throw a code. All because it doesn't send a message back to the computer.
> 
> This guy calls it the money light.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AktdD6HHN0


I watch all of his videos. He is an excellent mechanic/diagnostian.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Curve Ball......?

Let's say nothing is wrong with your motor and everything checks out and it should start but it doesn't.

Maybe.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I was driving in the 1960s and I remember well. After 3 or 4 years and 80K miles cars were typically shot. Many people swapped cars every 3 years. There were constant oil changes, plugs, points, condensers, carb tune ups, etc. Today most 80k mile cars are still like new. In most cases a 5 to 10 year old car is still good transportation. Other than oil changes, most cars don’t need anything under the hood for a long time. And they get double the gas mileage. I have a 2015 F150 and a 2012 Mustang convertible that are like new. In the 60s they would be junked by now.
Leases are a rip off. Because it is not a loan, rates are not required to be disclosed. Leases average about 14% interest across the industry.
I have a few classic cars. All but one have updates like electronic ignitions. The other one I installed a modern computerized fuel injected engine. It is the best one by far.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I think it's swings and roundabouts,

no there not full of BS, but they are running with the times, same as ever other appliance, tool kit or electronics.

You can't fix a TV anymore, just like you can't do a tune up anymore.

My BMW has more toys than my old Porsche, but the porsche was easier to work on, no laptop required,

I love both of thoes cars, on my BMW I can diagnose problems before they start and also go through an online manul through the BMW software

newer bmw's are "supposedly" less reliable than older ones.

I think you have to realize, people want tech and a lot of stuff, can't be achieved with what we had.

Also back in the day, you could bolt on all manner of goodies, now, thoes all come included...

no need to buy a 10grand car and then put 5 grands wirth of aftermarket accessories any more LOL




ron45 said:


> Here's one example, but please feel free to add your own.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Great points !

also don't forget newer cars are more energy efficient, less CO and safer



Old Thomas said:


> I was driving in the 1960s and I remember well. After 3 or 4 years and 80K miles cars were typically shot. Many people swapped cars every 3 years. There were constant oil changes, plugs, points, condensers, carb tune ups, etc. Today most 80k mile cars are still like new. In most cases a 5 to 10 year old car is still good transportation. Other than oil changes, most cars don’t need anything under the hood for a long time. And they get double the gas mileage. I have a 2015 F150 and a 2012 Mustang convertible that are like new. In the 60s they would be junked by now.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The last time I had a car that needed a valve job was at least 50 years ago.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

ajaye said:


> Great points !
> 
> also don't forget newer cars are more energy efficient, less CO and safer


I've read that it's far more difficult to commit suicide with modern cars due to the much lower co production. still possible if enough oxygen gets depleted.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Did you hear about the Irishman who tried to gas himself in a Tesla.......... :surprise::surprise::surprise:



user_12345a said:


> I've read that it's far more difficult to commit suicide with modern cars due to the much lower co production. still possible if enough oxygen gets depleted.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I kinda like the new cars better than most of the old new cars I lived through. They have solved a lot of the problems that cars had for years. Some of you may recall the following little everday problems of the older cars.

Remember when you had to be very careful not to flood the engine? Or how it wouldn't start unless you gave it a little throttle... and maybe a certain amount of pumps? Remember when you were considered derelict in duty if you didn't do a full grease job and oil change ever 1000 miles or whatever? How about when you had to wrap your left arm over the steering wheel and pull up on the shift lever so the neutral start switch would engage? Then there was the plugs and points thing that kept you on your toes lest the engine got to missing and shaking. And when the car got 30,000 miles or more, the smoke came out of the crankcase blow-by tube so bad you could smell it in the car... and you could see it rising in the headlight beams at night... very humiliating. And how about those speedometer cables that got a little age on them and the needle jumped up and down between 0 and 60... the only time one of those old cars ever went from zero to sixty very fast. Then there was the way a typical older Ford would get the "55 mph shimmy" so you had to speed on through 55 as quickly as possible to avoid what was caused by a bad idler arm bushing that you hadn't been lubing often enough.

There are many more of those little aggravations but you must be getting my point by now. If you remember *ALL* of those, you are likely over 60... maybe 70 even.

Any car I've had in the last two decades, I could drive from southern Illinois to SoCal and back without ever needing to look under the hood... did it a few times.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The only problem people had back then was from neglect.

Put that same neglect on modern cars and you wouldn't get too far.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ron45 said:


> The only problem people had back then was from neglect.
> 
> Put that same neglect on modern cars and you wouldn't get too far.


 Having to work on it every week end for some reason is hardly neglect.


This truck was bought in 2016, has 18, 000 + miles, 1 oil change at 10,000. I have no idea what's under the hood because I've never had the hood open. Try that with an old car that came from the factory without turn signals and ya stick the arm outta the window for 1 of the 3 signal positions.:vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

surferdude2 said:


> I kinda like the new cars better than most of the old new cars I lived through. They have solved a lot of the problems that cars had for years. Some of you may recall the following little everday problems of the older cars.
> 
> Remember when you had to be very careful not to flood the engine? Or how it wouldn't start unless you gave it a little throttle... and maybe a certain amount of pumps? Remember when you were considered derelict in duty if you didn't do a full grease job and oil change ever 1000 miles or whatever? How about when you had to wrap your left arm over the steering wheel and pull up on the shift lever so the neutral start switch would engage? Then there was the plugs and points thing that kept you on your toes lest the engine got to missing and shaking. And when the car got 30,000 miles or more, the smoke came out of the crankcase blow-by tube so bad you could smell it in the car... and you could see it rising in the headlight beams at night... very humiliating. And how about those speedometer cables that got a little age on them and the needle jumped up and down between 0 and 60... the only time one of those old cars ever went from zero to sixty very fast. Then there was the way a typical older Ford would get the "55 mph shimmy" so you had to speed on through 55 as quickly as possible to avoid what was caused by a bad idler arm bushing that you hadn't been lubing often enough.
> 
> ...


Ahhh the good ole days, I would swap this sorry son of a gun I have now for a 60s car in a heart beat. IMHO all the junk they have an cars now days sure isn't for the better. Yep, give me an old 55 chevy 2 door post with a 327, Muncie 4 speed, Hurst competition shifter and I would be in hog heaven.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Having to work on it every week end for some reason is hardly neglect.
> 
> 
> This truck was bought in 2016, has 18, 000 + miles, 1 oil change at 10,000. I have no idea what's under the hood because I've never had the hood open. Try that with an old car that came from the factory without turn signals and ya stick the arm outta the window for 1 of the 3 signal positions.:vs_laugh:


I would love it. lol


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> give me an old 55 chevy 2 door post with a 327, Muncie 4 speed, Hurst competition shifter and I would be in hog heaven.


 ********************************************
See, ya already working on it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I've always been a gear head and loved to fix my own car problems. I miss that with the ones built nowadays. I still change the oil and filters, rotate the tires and some occasional repairs... like a motor mount or do a brake job, etc. The rest of it pretty much takes little attention, if the car is still in warranty. They're just more reliable as far as my experience has been. It's been over 40 years since I've had to take a car to a dealer or other shop for any repairs! That last time was for a Borg Warner tranny rebuild on my International Travelall wagon. I actually rebuilt it myself a couple months earlier and realized it wasn't going to survive my ignorance for long.

When I think back to when I was growing up at home, (that's waaaaaaay back) I can recall how it was typical to see the Sunday morning shade tree mechanics with their cars pulled up in the front yard and the hoods all up. Mostly they would be removing and cleaning the spark plugs and regapping them. Some of the more adept would adjust the points or else replace them with the newer type that had a hole in the center that prevented that melted blob that normally developed and caused the engine to misfire.

My dad was my hero, he knew how to put an engine on TDC and use an expensive and delicate tool called a feeler gauge to set the points and gap the plugs to some magic numbers that made the car run better than anyone else's. I figured he was the smartest person I would ever meet although some of my friends seemed to think their dad knew even more than mine.

There were always some who had one of the miracle devices they bought from some scammer at the county fair that was guaranteed to increase the gas mileage and add lots of horse power to the engine. There were two main types of those, one of them plugged in between the coil wire and the coil output post and the other went between the carburetor and the intake manifold. They both promised incredible gas mileage. Their definition of incredible may have been the reason neither of those devices made any measurable difference.

Along that same line, it was absolutely necessary to replace the spark plugs periodically, usually around 10k miles or else the engine would soon develop a miss that told you that you waited too long. I saw some of the old plugs that had the entire electrode eaten away! You can run plugs 100k miles in today's engines and they still look good!

Yeah, I miss doing those little chores on my car but I've gotten so old that I likely wouldn't enjoy them all that much now. Yep, I miss them, but I'm kinda glad they're gone.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The back seat full of kids while going on vacation and one of them says* " Daddy, what's that smell?"* 

Daddy- Oh that's pretty normal but the next chance ya get ya stop and put an alternator belt on you've been carrying in the trunk because the battery is so lo the turn signals won't work.:vs_laugh:And that was the good ole days??


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The back seat full of kids while going on vacation and one of them says* " Daddy, what's that smell?"*
> 
> Daddy- Oh that's pretty normal but the next chance ya get ya stop and put an alternator belt on you've been carrying in the trunk because the battery is so lo the turn signals won't work.:vs_laugh:And that was the good ole days??


°
At that time, when alternators first came out, most folks knew not to tighten the generator belt too tight or else the sleeve bearings would go out early. The alternator required the belt to be tighter than a fiddle string so it had a sealed ball bearing of high quality. Those who didn't realize that were doomed to frequent belt replacing and dead batteries if running with the heater and headlights on. The battery would go dead while running at road speed! Convincing the driver that a loose belt was the cause was a challenge.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> ********************************************
> See, ya already working on it.:vs_laugh:


At least you could work on them.

And.

The damn things wasn't totaled from a shopping cart bump.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> At least you could work on them.
> 
> And.
> 
> The damn things wasn't totaled from a shopping cart bump.


If the air bag deploys, insurance wiil always total out the car.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

never say never(or always)!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Tymbo said:


> never say never(or always)!


Just going on what the insurance lady told me when they totalled mine. Mine was, in fact, totalled, but she told me if the air bag pops, her company totals them out because of all the unknown damage that may be present. Plus, they have to replace the Body Control Module, air bag sensor, air bags, etc. Then it has to be certified as safe to drive. Too much legal hassle. They just cut a check and close it out.

They don't want to get sued a year later if it is in another wreck and someone claims they put an unsafe car back on the road that should have been totalled.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve started researching replacements for my wife’s 20 year old Volvo wagon, and I’ve been disappointed. When we bought it, to replace an 18 year old vehicle, these were some of the things that we got that weren’t on that early-80s vehicle:
-	Airbags
-	Anti-lock brakes
-	Traction control to stop wheel spin on ice and snow
-	Stability control to automatically apply brakes on individual wheels to control skidding on ice and snow
-	Plastic lower body panels to stop rust disintegration

What a hugely better, safer vehicle it was. But now, the new vehicles that I’ve looked at have dozens and dozens of features that we either don’t need or don’t want. For example, in the current version of my wife’s vehicle it’s possible to flip the rear seat headrests forward using the touchscreen control panel on the dash. When I stopped in at the dealer the salesperson really only wanted to demonstrate the cool things to be done linking my phone to the car. And the reported reliability of new Volvos isn't great.

If we did any freeway driving I could see a few things like adaptive cruise control or lane departure warning being useful, but right now the only technological advance in the last 20 years that would be beneficial to us would be a backup camera. If the manufacturer had the exact vehicle that we bought 20 years ago available today as a new one (at some reduced cost to current vehicles because the development had all been done years ago), I’d buy it.

There are some innovations that I’d like to get in a new car, if they were OEM available, like it’s difficult to see deer and pedestrians in the dark, so a HUD (head’s up display) that displayed infrared images on the windshield would be useful (see link below for an aftermarket unit without HUD). 

Chris


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought a used (2018) truck that has a bunch of 'driver assist' tech that I simply don't care about. Most of it is turned off. The only one I can't turn off is 'collision avoidance' so I have it turned down to its lowest setting (I get a lot of false positives). The adaptive cruise control is kinda handy on the highway. All of the phone linkage stuff is not set up.
The airbags and seat belt tensioners proved their worth in my recent collision.
Most of traction/stability assist are just outgrowth from the wheel sensors that were required for ABS.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> There are some innovations that I’d like to get in a new car, if they were OEM available, like it’s difficult to see deer and pedestrians in the dark, so a HUD (head’s up display) that displayed infrared images on the windshield would be useful (see link below for an aftermarket unit without HUD).


Cadillac introduced night vision HUD in 2000 and discontinued it in 2004. The market wasn’t ready for the expensive option.
They reintroduced it in 2016, at least in some models.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife is so glad auto headlamp dimmer has been re-introduced from it's inception in the 1950"s or maybe late 40's. And I'm glad for her too as she doesn't even do house lights.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> My wife is so glad auto headlamp dimmer has been re-introduced from it's inception in the 1950"s or maybe late 40's. And I'm glad for her too as *she doesn't even do house lights*.



Same here. Must be a chromosome thing.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... you guys are funny. I am old and I would NEVER go back to the old cars. New ones have so much better power, economy, reliability and require FAR less maintenance. I recall my 1966 Mustang that I dearly loved. Sure it ran well after a points/plugs/condenser tune up (if the crappy carb was OK) but that was a snapshot in time as performance started deteriorating in real time until the next tune up in 10,000 or so miles. And as for rebuilding those crappy old carbs? No. Never again.

And the safety and automation stuff will save lives, especially with older drivers. It might actually keep you all safely mobile for longer as you won't be as likely to plow down pedestrians and such. I am not old enough to worry about that yet, but it's coming. For ALL of us.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chris616 said:


> But now, the new vehicles that I’ve looked at have dozens and dozens of features that we either don’t need or don’t want.


But they also have features that I expect you would appreciate:

-Sensors that detect if a car is in your blind spot. I think this is very common now. A big light on my side-view mirror lights up when there is a car behind/beside me. I use that on a daily basis. My car has electric drive-by-wire steering, and if I turn on the feature, the car will object if I try to make a lane change with a car beside me.

-Emergency braking. Also very common. I have had others slam on the brakes right in front of me (must have suddenly noticed the intersection they were looking for). By the time my foot moves to the brake pedal, the car is already slowing down.

-I find other features, like sensors to detect distance behind me when backing up, or lane departure, less useful, but I love the sensors that detect the distance in front of me --- when parking in my garage, when the indicator turns to red, I am 14" from my garage wall -- perfect -- I park 14" from the wall every time.

.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Strangely, my truck doesn't have blind spot sensors (I suppose they have to hold something back for higher models). In theory, if you adjust your mirrors correctly you should have no blind spot, but the side mirrors on my last truck wouldn't adjust far enough. Stick-on convex mirrors help but they are small and easy to miss in a quick glance. Our SUV does have it and I have to admit I do find myself relying on it.
The collision avoidance is the one that give me false positives as it interprets oncoming traffic in a right-hand curve as being in my lane. Lane keeping only works if there are clear road markings and back-up cameras are pretty much a fair weather feature since for a good part of the year they are covered in crud.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just for fun.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------

